# Something for migraines?



## PajamaKitty (Jun 12, 2014)

Hey guys. So I am a long time IBS-C sufferer, with my main issue being visceral hypersensitivity. I take 25mg amitriptyline for that and it reduces the abdominal pain enough to be managable.

Lately I have been having a lot of migraines. Since puberty I have had maybe1-2 migraines a year. But in the last 3 months I have had 4 migraines! I get a lot of tension headaches and have a prescription of butalbital/acetamitophine/caffeine for when I get a really bad one. However, I avoid taking it because of the caffeine. Caffeine is a HUGE trigger for my hypersensitivity and causes me a lot of pain. I have tried taking this med during my migraines and while it deminishes some of the pain it is not truly effective.

Does anyone having any experience with prescription migraine meds? Any that would totally not recommend for IBS patients? Anything you have had good luck with? Anything with 30mg or less caffeine is usually okay for me. Also I can not take any NSAIDs due to a history of ulcers. I'd really appreciate any feedback you guys might have! Thanks!!


----------



## jilliantodd (Jan 20, 2015)

A migraine is a common type of headache that may occur with symptoms such as nausea, vomiting, or sensitivity to light. In many people, a throbbing pain is felt only on one side of the head. Some people who get migraines have warning symptoms, called an aura, before the actual headache begins.

Treatment:-There is no specific cure for migraine headaches. The goal is to treat your migraine symptoms right away, and to prevent symptoms by avoiding or changing your triggers.

A key step is learning how to manage your migraines at home. A headache diary can help you identify your headache triggers. Then you and your doctor can plan how to avoid these triggers.

If you have frequent migraines, your doctor may prescribe medicine to reduce the number of attacks. You need to take the medicine every day for it to be effective. Medicines may include:

1. Antidepressants
2. Blood pressure medicines
3. Seizure medicines


----------

